# Pride of Bilbao



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I had wanted to take a trip on Pride of Bilbao for some time. So when I got home, I wanted to go again. Not because of the facilities on board, but because of the wildlife in the Bay of Biscay that completely caught me by surprise. I knew whales and dolphins were seen en-route but not as many as I saw. I saw more whale and dolphins in for days than my entire time at sea as crew or passenger all captured on my camcorder. The Bay of Biscay Dolphin Research works closely with P&O with a wildlife officer on board. They are involved with conservation of whales, dolphins, seabirds and other marine life. The whale in particular is being fished to extinction with thousands of dolphins caught in fishing nets. When I went on this trip, I had no idea that the Bay of Biscay was good for spotting these superb mammals having sailed through it many times, although it was the smoothest I had ever known it on this trip making sightings easier. The Bay of Biscay Dolphin Research is certainly worth supporting because I think that all those who love the sea would not want to see any cetacean become extinct. Their work is totally voluntary and can be seen on www.biscay-dolphin.org.uk. I hope the moderators allow this link. I am not an extremist on conservation of wildlife by any means. I am just concerned after going on this trip that mans greed is the reason for the decreasing numbers of these creatures and could see their extinction if nothing is done now.

As for the ship, she is nice for a ferry. Very little difference from a cruise ship, but at the same time it is very apparant that she is a a working ship rather than designed for pleasure alone. I will certainly be going again hoping to see more of that great wildlife in their natural environment.

I will also be starting another new thread in the next day or so asking for views on safety at sea following this trip and my recent cruise which caused me to be very concerned about safety at sea from some of the things I saw. I will also be posting pictures of ships seen from the Pride of Bilbao in the next day or so. (Thumb) David


----------



## NGPARIS (Jun 11, 2005)

Bonjour David,
If you wish to see a good photo of the Pride Of Bilbao punching into a Biscay swell go to www.navymar.com and click on english then ships gallery and finally ferries and Pride of Bilbao. I am sure you will be delighted that you were not sailing on this crossing as it looks very rough.
NGPARIS


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks NGPARIS. The wildlife officer showed a great picture of her ploughing through massive waves only just after leaving port in Spain. David


----------



## HarbourCam (Jul 29, 2007)

Video of P&O Pride of Bilbao entering Portsmouth Harbour:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yxaJoI2pj2U


----------

